
Kids suing governments about climate. Sometimes they win - mariushn
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/06/kids-suing-governments-about-climate-growing-trend/
======
mariushn
Getting kids involved makes a lot of sense. Current generation of people in
their 50's who make regulations and own companies doesn't have that much to
lose from havoc coming in 20-30 years.

